
Ask HN: Where to publish anonymous research papers? - xstartup
Signed by a crypto key, where we can choose to reveal our true identify if the paper gets positive feedback.<p>Anonymity driven research!?!
======
skate22
Github with links to the data and 100% reproducability. No one will trust
annon research if they cant re produce.

